# If you have/have had a Harten Standard...



## TerraFirma (12 mo ago)

Please DM me if you're willing to share your experiences owning/showing/living with Harten Standards. I have included Harten in my future puppy search. Since I don't plan on getting a puppy until next year at the earliest, I figure it will be good to get as much info as possible now.

Thanks so much!


----------

